# Transceptor banda 40 Metros (SSB)



## lsedr (Sep 10, 2011)

Saludos amigos

necesito construir un transceptor para la banda de 40 metros.

dispongo de un filtro comercial de 7.8 mhz y un solo cristal de 7.8015 mhz que seria el de portadora...

alguien me ayuda a localizar un diagrama para hacerlo ??

que me recomiendan ?


----------



## DavidGuetta (Sep 10, 2011)

Hola! Yo en especial no tengo ningun circuito para armar un transceptor de 40m... pero podrias intentar armar un Transceptor de CW, hecho con un par de transistores tipo TO-92. Que tal! Aunque no tenga licencia de radioaficionado, me interesaria hacerme uno, siempre y cuando consiga todo el material necesario. Lo que mas me urge son los toroidales T50-2, porque aca no los venden, pero pienso que sacandolos de viejas ampolletas de bajo consumo, se puede hacer algo bastante interesante. 

A ver si estamos de acuerdo para buscar algo de info acerca de eso.

Saludos!


----------



## lsedr (Sep 10, 2011)

saludos amigo mumish...

me intereza hacer uno de fononia, no de CW aunque yo tampoco tengo licencia, pero si puedo ir escuchando para cuando tenga la lic, ya que tengo las piezas mas dificiles de conseguir..

tengo dos OFV originales de Yaetsu y Heathky de 5-5.5 mhz y los filtros y algunos cristales
lo otro es un poco mas facil de conseguir...

pienso modificar el diseno del de 80 metros de LW3DYL y ponerlo a 40 M


----------



## DavidGuetta (Sep 10, 2011)

Pero es posible, habria que calcularlo y calibrarlo no mas!

Saludos Isedr


----------



## lsedr (Sep 10, 2011)

Si ya tengo los filtros paso banda, de 40 y 80 pues pienso hacer un bi banda...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 12, 2011)

lsedr dijo:


> Saludos amigos
> 
> necesito construir un transceptor para la banda de 40 metros.
> 
> ...



Holá Iserdr tente el site : www.dxzone.com en la secciõn : homebrew
!Buena suerte y uno fuerte abraço !
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## lsedr (Sep 12, 2011)

daniel lopes dijo:


> Holá Iserdr tente el site : www.dxzone.com en la secciõn : homebrew
> !Buena suerte y uno fuerte abraço !
> Daniel Lopes.



gracias lópez, ya conocía esa página, gracias de todas formas por tomar de su tiempo y comentar...

esta semana compro las piezas y estaré modificando la versión Novicio de LW3DYL
con cristales de 12 mhz y un OFV de 4,7 - 5 mhz


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 13, 2011)

!OK  no hay peña ,sempre aca a servir !  tente googlear un transceptor "BITX-20" o "BITX-40"es un equipo mui sinples pero mui efectivo , usteds canbia lo filtro de SSB pelo que tienes en manos y recalcula el VFO y los filtros de RF para operar en la faixa de frequencia de interesse .
!Buena suerte amigo !.


----------



## lsedr (Sep 18, 2011)

ok daniel lopes


----------



## tinchusbest (Sep 20, 2011)

LW3DYL este transmisor es muy bueno


----------



## lsedr (Sep 21, 2011)

Yo estoy haciendo un Bi-banda, osea, 40 y 80 metros....casi todo listo subiré algunas fotos


----------



## ugt (Oct 4, 2011)

hola a los amigos del foro quisiera armar un receptor para 7mhz 40 metros alguien tendrá algún planito pero en convercion directa . para ayuda lo agradesere ya que me fascina el qrp baja (potencia ) gracias estare atento  saludos


----------



## lsedr (Oct 10, 2011)

ugt dijo:


> hola a los amigos del foro quisiera armar un receptor para 7mhz 40 metros alguien tendrá algún planito pero en convercion directa . para ayuda lo agradesere ya que me fascina el qrp baja (potencia ) gracias estare atento  saludos



este es un receptor para 40 M:

http://www.lu-escuelas.com.ar/

Buscas en la sección Rx LU-E7

O si quieres hacer el que yo estoy haciendo me avisas, tiene una recepción excelente y buenos reportes


----------



## ugt (Oct 10, 2011)

gracias lsedr, si porsupuesto que me gustaria que me ayudara a ver otros diagramas, y fotos ya que renove mi licncia ase poco. y me dio la fiebre por el hf soy qrpista!! no me interesan los equipos de fabrica, y tanta perilla merito de los japoneses jajajaja gracias estare atento ala nueva vercion....


----------



## lsedr (Oct 10, 2011)

dentro de unas horas subiré las fotos y videos de cómo va mi proyecto...

pensamos igual, no me intereza comprar equipos HF, soy loco con el Homebrew y eso me ayuda  a aprender lo que no se..

no tengo licencia aun, pero en unos dias la  sacaré.. solo tengo un RCI 2950 que trabaja desde 26.000 hasta 32.000 Mhz eso es todo lo que he comprado comercialmente hablando...

73's


----------



## ugt (Oct 10, 2011)

las espero gracias por responder. aprobecho para subir este diagrama que funciona bien!! con algunas mejoras mejor....


----------



## lsedr (Oct 11, 2011)

Aquí subo el video:


----------



## crimson (Oct 11, 2011)

¡Qué avance lsedr! ¡Felicitaciones, funciona de 10! Saludos C


----------



## lsedr (Oct 11, 2011)

crimson dijo:


> ¡Qué avance lsedr! ¡Felicitaciones, funciona de 10! Saludos C



Jejej si amigo crimson gracias a tu ayuda y demas companeros que me han dado sus opiniones... ahorita ando con la etapa de potencia modificandola para las dos bandas. ya casi todo listo...pronto sacare mi licencia...


----------



## ugt (Oct 11, 2011)

buen trabajo lsedr, con ese trabajo!! si estubiera en mis manos la autoridad de otorgarte una licencia te la daria sin pensar. ya que en eso consiste la radio aficion, experimentar y aun mayor, alegria si entiendes lo que fabricas te felicito postea fotos..
PD:yo estoy terminando el que puse en el post. anterior


----------



## lsedr (Oct 11, 2011)

ugt dijo:


> buen trabajo lsedr, con ese trabajo!! si estubiera en mis manos la autoridad de otorgarte una licencia te la daria sin pensar. ya que en eso consiste la radio aficion, experimentar y aun mayor, alegria si entiendes lo que fabricas te felicito postea fotos..
> PD:yo estoy terminando el que puse en el post. anterior



saludos 73's

aquí una imagen de alta resolución:


----------



## ugt (Oct 12, 2011)

no hay imagen!!! 

Ha se me olvidaba lsedr yo siempre he trabajado con mescladores sólidos: a integrados, porque no me cuentas o nos cuentas, como fabricastes los toroides mesclador y modulador. Me interesa el toroide que se usa en tx.
Me podrías desir con tu conocimiento de causa, como los fabricastes... te estaré agradecido


----------



## lsedr (Oct 12, 2011)

ugt dijo:


> no hay imagen!!!
> 
> Ha se me olvidaba lsedr yo siempre he trabajado con mescladores sólidos: a integrados, porque no me cuentas o nos cuentas, como fabricastes los toroides mesclador y modulador. Me interesa el toroide que se usa en tx.
> Me podrías desir con tu conocimiento de causa, como los fabricastes... te estaré agradecido



saludos amigo... bueno no se que paso anoche subi las imagenes...
te dejo el link para que la veas:
http://www.4shared.com/photo/z-7RvQmz/transceptor4080.html
http://www.4shared.com/photo/Ngz25qpc/transceptor4080foto2.html


En cuanto los toroides, son faciles de hacer:

Si vas a hacer el proyecto necesitaras 3 toroides de mas o menos media pulgada de diametro exterior, de color verde claro, los amarillos con blanco no sirven porque solo llegan a 100 khz... los buenos son los que vienen en los motherboard (placa madre) de computadoras..

entonces a cada uno de ellos le envuelves 3 alambres de 20 cm de longitud, enrrollados trenzadamente como si fueran hermanitos los tres cables jejeje...

Aqui esta el proyecto completo: http://www.4shared.com/file/9TOl05Tv/Montajes_LW3DYL.html
aqui sobre toroides y su frecuencia de trabajo: http://toroids.info/


----------



## ugt (Oct 13, 2011)

gracias por la informacion!!!!
echale una mirada al mesengr.......


----------



## asterión (Oct 14, 2011)

Felicitaciones lsedr, seria bueno que hagas las modificaciones al esquema original y lo compartas para que algún otro aficionado pueda repetir tu experiencia.
Saludos 73's


----------



## lsedr (Nov 6, 2011)

Aquí la foto de mi tranceptor Bi.Banda, que funciona en 40 y 80 metros,

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/picture.php?albumid=585&pictureid=5404


----------



## DavidGuetta (Nov 7, 2011)

Te felicito Isedr, lastima que yo no tengo demasiados conocimientos en el armado de transceptores de HF y que no pueda ayudar mucho... La verdad esos ensamblajes son excepcionales y se necesita una paciencia de santo para terminarlos (cosa que al menos yo no tengo :c )


----------



## lsedr (Nov 7, 2011)

mumish13 dijo:


> Te felicito Isedr, lastima que yo no tengo demasiados conocimientos en el armado de transceptores de HF y que no pueda ayudar mucho... La verdad esos ensamblajes son excepcionales y se necesita una paciencia de santo para terminarlos (cosa que al menos yo no tengo :c )



jejeje Gracias amigo, pos ahí vamos lentamente aprendiendo...


----------



## crimson (Nov 7, 2011)

¡Enhorabuena lsedr! ¿Cómo anda el tráfico por esa zona? Por aquí los 80M están pésimos, con mucho ruido, nos queda solamente los 40M. ¿Qué países estás escuchando? Felicitaciones. Saludos C


----------



## lsedr (Nov 7, 2011)

crimson dijo:


> ¡Enhorabuena lsedr! ¿Cómo anda el tráfico por esa zona? Por aquí los 80M están pésimos, con mucho ruido, nos queda solamente los 40M. ¿Qué países estás escuchando? Felicitaciones. Saludos C



Hey saludos mi hermanaso crimson, espero que estes bien mi hermano... pos aquí escucho excelente, las condiciones estan buenas a mediodia y pasado la tarde despues de la 5 o 6 p.m. ..

escucho muchas cosas, colegas de todas partes, pero como aun no estoy familiarizado con los Indicativos no se de donde son los colegas, pero aqui si escucho unos puerto riqueños que llegan muy duro...

ya lo puse a salir, solo me queda terminar el armado y comprar algunos realy que me hacen falta para conmutar..

pero todo muy bien, el proyecto esta excelente...


----------



## ugt (Nov 10, 2011)

Hola colegas del foro!!! Acá les dejo una foto del famoso qrp  de lw3dyl .. que funciona de maravillas con calidad de audio buenísima…  por si se anima alguien a construirlo ...


----------



## lsedr (Nov 10, 2011)

ugt dijo:


> Hola colegas del foro!!! Acá les dejo una foto del famoso qrp  de lw3dyl .. que funciona de maravillas con calidad de audio buenísima…  por si se anima alguien a construirlo ...



hey no se ve amigo la foto... entra al msn


----------



## DavidGuetta (Nov 11, 2011)

Queria verlo...


----------



## ugt (Nov 11, 2011)

bueno hay esta mejor!! ya que la foto era muy grandota es un video ..    




http://www.4shared.com/account/home.jsp#dir=129107997 
  acá las fotos de la tremenda guerra que tuve con este bicho, pero ya funciona excelente..


----------



## lsedr (Nov 13, 2011)

ugt dijo:


> bueno hay esta mejor!! ya que la foto era muy grandota es un video ..    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvtEPvI1VRE
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/account/home.jsp#dir=129107997
> acá las fotos de la tremenda guerra que tuve con este bicho, pero ya funciona excelente..



jejejeje seeee que funciona bien amigo


----------



## Reginaldo (Martes a las 1:50 PM)

lsedr dijo:


> Saludos amigos
> 
> necesito construir un transceptor para la banda de 40 metros.
> 
> ...





lsedr dijo:


> Saludos amigos
> 
> necesito construir un transceptor para la banda de 40 metros.
> 
> ...


SAludos.  
                  Visite una pagina chilena lo mejor que hay se lo digo sin equivocarme es ludens  xq26fod.  
  Transmisor con filtro y cristal de royce 639 ,le servira de bastante ayuda para su proyecto suerte tarde pero mas vale tarde que nunca.
saludos tambien a Manfred. mucha suerte.

                                                                      Reginaldo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Martes a las 2:31 PM)

Reginaldo dijo:


> SAludos.
> Visite una pagina chilena lo mejor que hay se lo digo sin equivocarme es ludens  xq26fod.
> Transmisor con filtro y cristal de royce 639 ,le servira de bastante ayuda para su proyecto suerte tarde pero mas vale tarde que nunca.
> saludos tambien a Manfred. mucha suerte.
> ...


?Serias ese aca : 40m SSB QRP transceiver?
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------

